# Genetic Mechanism Helps Explain Chronic Pain Disorders



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIGenetic Mechanism Helps Explain Chronic Pain Disordershttp://www.newswise.com:80/articles/view/526195/?sc=rsmn


----------

